# Pumpe versetzen



## tommm (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo!
Hab mich grad hier registriert weil Ihr einen seeeeehr wissenden Eindruck macht.
Nun also gleich zu meiner Frage:
Nachdem ja in einem Schwimmteich eine Pumpe im Wasser nix verloren hat und meine Pumpe (EcoTec10000) auch für Trockenaufstellung geeignet ist, allerdings nicht selbst saugt - muss ich diese ja nun in einen Pumpenschacht unter Wasserspiegelniveau vergraben. Diese Pumpe ist auch nicht sehr gross, doch will ich da jetzt nicht betonieren oder mauern oder so.... was könnte ich da als "Schacht" verwenden? (200l Regentonne ist auf alle Fälle viiiiel zu gross)
Ich will an dieser Stelle nur die Pumpe samt Kugelventil in die Erde versenken.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp?:?


----------



## Bärbel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

...wir haben für unsere Pumpe einfach ein Loch neben dem Teich gegraben - gerade groß genug für die Pumpe - dieses Loch mit einem Rest Folie ausgekleidet und da rein kam dann die Pumpe und Wasser (Wasserhöhe Teich). So steht die Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches, ist schnell zugänglich und pumpt zuverlässig. Wir haben auch eine, die für Trockenaufstellung geeignet ist, aber der Händler meinte, daß es besser wäre, die Pumpe unter Wasser aufzustellen...


----------



## tommm (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

wäre überlegenswert, doch will ich ja die pumpe aus dem wasser HERAUSSEN haben,also aus dem wasserkreislauf - ändert ja nix wenn sie in einem anderen "becken" steht - das wasser leitet ja trotzdem einen eventuellen fehlstrom auch in den schwimmbereich!?
 nicht nur weils ja im schwimmteich nicht erlaubt ist, sondern in erster linie - was ist wenn ich drin schwimm und irgendwas ist an der pumpe kaputt!?


----------



## bodo61 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

Hi,
grab doch neben dem Teich ein Mauer- o. Speißkübel  in Wasserniveau ein. 
Über einen Saugkorb o. Satellitenfilter mit Schlauch in die Pumpe und zurück in den Teich.
Mußt du halt nur zur Inbetriebnahme erstmalig den Schlauch anfüllen.
Ähnlich einem Bodenablauf über Teichniveau geführt, also ohne Foliendurchbruch.


----------



## Bärbel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Hi,
> grab doch neben dem Teich ein Mauer- o. Speißkübel  in Wasserniveau ein.
> Über einen Saugkorb o. Satellitenfilter mit Schlauch in die Pumpe und zurück in den Teich.
> Mußt du halt nur zur Inbetriebnahme erstmalig den Schlauch anfüllen.
> Ähnlich einem Bodenablauf über Teichniveau geführt, also ohne Foliendurchbruch.



...so etwa haben wir es auch. Wir haben ja auch einen Schwimmteich und sind nicht scharf darauf, unter Strom im Wasser zu sein. SOLLTE es zu einem Defekt an der Leitung oder Pumpe kommen, steht die Pumpe ja außerhalb des Schwimmteiches und nur der Schlauch ist in Verbindung mit dem Teich. Das ist er ja immer, egal ob Trocken- oder Naßaufstellung....


----------



## tommm (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

das ist nicht das problem, habe einen savy skimmerfilter und der schlauch wird onehin unter wassernveau eingegraben - an sowas wie ein betontrog hab ich auch schon gedacht, muss dann halt nur eine lösung finden das ganze nach oben hin zuzudecken.

sorry, bärbel, hatte da einen denkfehler! ich dachte ihr habt so eine art pumpensupf gemacht, also wasser ins kleine becken und dort die pumpe rein....:crazy

das heisst ihr habt das wasser rund um die pumpe sozusagen als kühlung oder schallschutz???


----------



## Bärbel (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

genau, die Pumpe hatte bei Trockenaufstellung keine wirklich gute Leistung und bei der Beschwerde beim Händler hat der dann gemeint, wir sollen es mit Wasser im Schacht probieren. Das haben wir getan und seitdem gibt's keine Beschwerden. Wir haben das Loch mit einer einfachen Holzplatte zugedeckt, vor dem letzten Winter wollten wir diese noch isolieren, aber auch als der Teich 30 cm tief durchgefroren war, war das Wasser in der Pumpengrube nicht gefroren. Lag wahrscheinlich an der Laufwärme der Pumpe.


----------



## tommm (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

wer hat sonst noch einen tipp für mich?


----------



## JoergK (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

Hi Tom,

bau Dir 'nen Schacht aus rechteckigen Pflanzsteinen,
z.B. von EHL nennen die sich 'Rastaflor'.

Da kannst Du 2 oder 3 aufeinanderstellen, je nach gewünschter Schachttiefe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Wild (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*



Bärbel schrieb:


> ...wir haben für unsere Pumpe einfach ein Loch neben dem Teich gegraben - gerade groß genug für die Pumpe - dieses Loch mit einem Rest Folie ausgekleidet und da rein kam dann die Pumpe und Wasser (Wasserhöhe Teich). So steht die Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches, ist schnell zugänglich und pumpt zuverlässig. Wir haben auch eine, die für Trockenaufstellung geeignet ist, aber der Händler meinte, daß es besser wäre, die Pumpe unter Wasser aufzustellen...



Hallo Bärbel,
wie habt ihr denn den Schlauch im Teich gesichert, damit nicht Tiere, Pflanzen oder Substrat angesaugt werden?
Viele Grüße 
Norbert


----------



## Bärbel (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

Hallo Norbert,
vorne am Schlauch haben wir so einen feinmaschigen Siebaufsatz stecken, den gibt's im Baumarkt passend zur Schlauchgröße. Der Schlauch saugt auf halber Tiefe Wasser an, liegt also nicht am Grund auf. Alle zwei Tage oder so streife ich die angesaugten Schwebteilchen mit der Hand ab. Und natürlich nach jedem Badebetrieb... Klappt gut!
Grüßle
Bärbel


----------



## bodo61 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*



Wild schrieb:


> Hallo Bärbel,
> wie habt ihr denn den Schlauch im Teich gesichert, damit nicht Tiere, Pflanzen oder Substrat angesaugt werden?
> Viele Grüße
> Norbert



Moin,
es gibt sogenannte Satellitenfilter, ist sowas wie ein leeres Pumpengehäuse mit Sauganschluß.
Kann man aber auch einfacher und günstiger aus einem Stück HT Rohr bauen.

Z.B. 
0,5m HT Rohr 100"
1 Stopfen 100"
1 Schiebemuffe 100"
1 Reduzierung 100"/50" (o. 100"/40")
1 kurzes Rohrstück 50" o. 40"

In das 100" Rohr als Saugkorb Löcher bohren, alles zusammenstecken, fertig.


----------



## bodo61 (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

Das ist son Satellit: guckst du


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

Moin.

Ich weiß, ich bin etwas spät dran... 

Leitet nicht auch das Wasser, welches sich im Schlauch einer trocken aufgestellten Pumpe befindet einen möglichen Fehlerstrom in den Teich? 
Schließlich ist da ebenfalls eine Verbindung aus Wasser zwischen Pumpe und Teichinhalt.....


----------



## tommm (5. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*



Annett schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Ich weiß, ich bin etwas spät dran...
> 
> ...


hm...eigentlich ja, aber da sind scheinbar keine elektrischen teile in der nähe

hab das jetzt so gelöst, dass ich einfach so einen mörteltrog aus dem baumarkt vergraben habe, durchlässe fürn schlauch bohrte und obendrauf ein deckel...

momentan halt mit einer xps platte zugedeckt, da drauf folie und erde als provisorium wird aber eh sicher anders werden müssen da nun nach zwei wochen das wasser grünlich und undurchsichtig wird - ich vermute schwebealgen?


----------



## JoergK (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*



Annett schrieb:


> ...Leitet nicht auch das Wasser, welches sich im Schlauch einer trocken aufgestellten Pumpe befindet einen möglichen Fehlerstrom in den Teich?
> Schließlich ist da ebenfalls eine Verbindung aus Wasser zwischen Pumpe und Teichinhalt.....



Hi Annett,

dieser Fall kann bei intakten Sicherheiteinrichtungen nicht auftreten, da alle Wicklungen komplett vergossen sind.
Es sind keinerlei stromführenden Teile untergetaucht.
Auf der Welle mit dem wasserberührenden Pumpenrad  ist nur noch ein Magnet, aber nix, wo Strom durch geht.

Das Untertauchen der Pumpe stellt eigentlich die grösste Gefahrenquelle dar, wenn z.B. die Zuleitung beschädigt wird, was die häufigste Ursache ist.
Eher selten geht 'ne Motorwicklung hoch, speziell nicht bei so kleinen, gut gekühlten Pümpchen.

In solchen Fällen könnte es, wenn's dumm läuft, passieren, daß das gesamte Wasser unter Strom steht 

Daher die Vorschrift, dass bei Schwimmteichen keine Tauchpumpen erlaubt sind.

Eher grenzwertig halte ich solche Lösungen, wie weiter unten vorgeschlagen,
den Pumpenschacht aus welchen Gründen auch immer, zu fluten.  :crazy

Ob das überhaupt erlaubt ist bzw Auslegungssache, weiß ich nicht 
Ausserdem dürfte das Wasser im Schacht nach kurzer Zeit recht unappetitlich werden....

Jedenfalls verbinden sich bei der geringsten Undichte im Zulaufrohr die beiden Wassermengen elektrisch leitend und ihr habt quasi wieder 'ne Tauchpumpe im Schwimmteich 

@Bärbel:
hat Dir Dein Verkäufer auch gesagt, warum die Pumpe geflutet mehr Leistung haben soll, als in Trockenaufstellung ? 
Ich halte das für ausgemachten Quatsch :crazy, oder das Teil ist schlicht nicht dafür geeignet.


Ein recht netter link, der auch 'nen Pumpenmotor von innen zeigt, ist das:
http://www.selbst.de/pdf/teichpumpen.pdf

Hier werden zwar Wasserspielpumpen getestet, aber das Gleiche auch für die Großen.
Man sieht auch, wo bei Billigpumpen gespart wird...



Gruß Jörg


----------



## Kuton (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich gebs zu, ich hab ne Tauchpumpe im Schwimmteich.
Allerdings ist der Schwimmteich noch relativ neu, dies ist also nur vorübergehend. Und alles wird bei Badebetrieb ausgeschalten.

Einen Bodenablauf habe ich leider nicht, das nächste mal würde ich aber auf alle Fälle einen einbauen.

Nun zu meiner Idee:

Ich habe einen Skimmer (seitenkasten) Kreislauf und möchte zusätzlich tiefer unten Ansaugen für eine Filterung.

Meine Idee, da ich mit Schwehrkraftprinzip arbeiten möchte:

2 mal Rohrpumpe (ja aus China) mit 16000L.

1.Kreislauf: An Seitenskimmergehäuse wird 110er Rohr weitergeleitet in einen zusätzlichen Kasten. Wasser fliesst auf Teichnieveau in den 2.Kasten. Darin Rohrpumpe mit anschliessendem 75er Rohr zurück in den Teich. Höhenunterschied zu überwinden ca 30cm.

2.Kreislauf:
Ich baue gerade einen Steg, naja eigentlich 4x2m an der Seite alles aus Holz, leicht in Teich ragend.
Darunter möchte ich ein HT Rohr an meinen fast 90° bis auf den Teichgrund ziehen. Unten mit einer Art Aufschlagschutz versehen. Seitlich durch Folienflansch auf Schwehrkraft ebenfalls in einen Kasten mit Rohrpumpe zum Filter. Ebenfalls wieder ca 30cm Höhenunterschied zu überwinden.

Wenn ich das Bauprinzip der Rohrpumpe korrekt verstanden habe, dann sitzt die wasserfördernde Mechanik im Rohr unter Wasserniveau, aber die Elektrik samt Motor liegt oberhalb.

Ideal, wären allerdings Rohrpumpen mit 12 oder 24Volt.


Was meint ihr dazu ?

Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## Wild (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Hi,
> grab doch neben dem Teich ein Mauer- o. Speißkübel  in Wasserniveau ein.
> Über einen Saugkorb o. Satellitenfilter mit Schlauch in die Pumpe und zurück in den Teich.
> *Mußt du halt nur zur Inbetriebnahme erstmalig den Schlauch anfüllen.*
> Ähnlich einem Bodenablauf über Teichniveau geführt, also ohne Foliendurchbruch.



Hallo Bodo,
irgendwie bin ich zu blöd, den Schlauch anzufüllen  Das Wasser läuft spätestens wieder raus, wenn ich den Schlauch in den Teich packe....
Wie macht ihr das?
Viele Grüße Norbert


----------



## bodo61 (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe versetzen*

Moin Norbert,
war ja auch nur Theorie.
 Ich würde z.B. bei einem 1 1/2" Schlauch ein 40er HT T-Stück kurz vor die Pumpe in die Sauglaitung bauen, dort mit nem Schlauch Wasser rein, Pumpe anstellen und T-Stück mit einem HT Stopfen verschließen. Müsste eigentlich funzen. In die Muffenseite vom T-Stück natürlich noch ein Stück 40er Rohr rein damit du den Schlauch drauf kriegst.
Wenn alles Unterwasser steht und keine Luft mehr zieht, passiert auch beim Ausschalten der Pumpe nichts mehr, das heißt Schlauch und Pumpe bleiben gefüllt.


----------

